# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DoINeedAFirewall

## nothingspecial

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DoINeedAFirewall

Support threads should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.

----------


## angisky

I seemed to have found a dead link in the wiki post. You should go through and redo this page. Updated information would be nice.

----------


## QIII

Please note the date of the original post in this thread and the date of the latest update of the wiki article.

nothingspecial's life has moved on and it is not surprising that a link is now dead.

----------

